# Delta DJ-20 adjustment manual



## Tom Littler (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am new here.

I am trying to locate on line a maintenance manual for my DJ-20 Jointer. I need to align the tables. Are they available on line, or is it a cost item.

Also, any suggestions on the best thing to use for a long straight edge?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Stop by a machine tool outlet they sale them, from 1 foot to 6ft they are not cheap but they are true 

See Pod Cast videos (tune you your Jointer..)
Podcast — Woodworking Online

==========



Tom Littler said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here.
> 
> I am trying to locate on line a maintenance manual for my DJ-20 Jointer. I need to align the tables. Are they available on line, or is it a cost item.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

